# OBS Studio - Tilt any source



## Geeli (Dec 23, 2017)

Hello there!
I been browsing the forum quite long to find the post that explains how to tilt any source in obs.
By tilting I mean the following:


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 23, 2017)

3D manipulation of sources isn't something supported in OBS directly right now, but you can try this plugin to accomplish a similar effect: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/stream-effects.578/


----------



## Geeli (Jan 7, 2018)

Gonna try it out, thank you.


----------

